# Finally finished the demon



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

It's taken me forever, but I finally finished the demon I've been working on since like february!! Here is the final product. The pix for the severed head didn't come out great, but I can't get it to come out any better.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

A lot of work went into this guy!!!! Fantastic Work. I wonder why my neck hurts looking at these pics??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's kind of how I picture The Creepster. :googly: Nice job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! great work Jack he looks terrific. You can see why he took so long, alot of work right there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's very imposing and impressive, and I feel sorry for the guy that lost his head over him Great job, Jack!


----------



## She_wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Amazing work!!!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sheeesh! Are you gonna stand him in the bedroom after Halloween to guard you while you sleep? I wouldn't be scared....Honest!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

He looks great! I think you should make a sign (like your family's name) for him to hold instead of a head after Halloween. That way you could get year-round use out of him all year! And the neighbors will love it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very intimidating! Well done! It was well worth the time you invested.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's down right creepy! LOL. great job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! He is really great! Awesome job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments ya'll, I think he was the most difficult but also the most rewarding to build!! I had so much fun with him, I kinda wish it wasn't done, but as we all know, that just means I can start on my next prop!!! Good idea Tot13 and I'll have it read welcome to Hades, enjoy your stay...lol!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic love the detail.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Jack! Nice detail.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job ... love all the details!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW hes amazing great work


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I decided to add a few other additions to the demon. I added the stonework behind him and at his feet, plus I added the fire in the background. I also added a pic of the ax he's holding which wasn't visible before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, nice touches! Those really complete the scene.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is pretty dang cool. What is he made of? You really did an outstanding job. Very impressive.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

He is very scary and Intimidating the tots will not go near that thing so that is where you have to put the candy dish! :devil:


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! That is stunning. I can only dream of making something that awesome.
Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! If I had that on my front lawn, I'd have all the neighbors praying for me. Looks awesome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> That is pretty dang cool. What is he made of? You really did an outstanding job. Very impressive.


Thanks J.W., he's made mostly out of paper mache, but I also used liquid latex and cheese cloth to make the wings, and burlap and latex for all the leather looking additions. The stonework is made out of styrofoam that I shaped with a grinder. I used chicken wire and ceiling wire as a frame for the wings, then I used a piece of aluminum along the back of the wing to hold it up.

Thanks Roxy, and HPropman, Yeah he's going to be my "greeter" right by the front door, and I'll be standing right behind the stonework in black and scare the heck out of them!!

Thanks Darkwalker, and Scareme, I've already had a few people give me odd looks, but most of my neighbors are really looking forward to what I'll be putting out this year!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You did an outstanding job on him HMJ! Very intimidating demon!


----------

